# [SOLVED] cant fit window fan ?!



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

I recently built a rig using an antec 1200 v3 enclosure and for my cpu heatsink i have a cooler master v8 which is pretty huge now here is where my problem lies. I just got a fan fir the side window and now i mounted the fan but the heatsink is in the way. Do u think if i shaved the bracket off it would fit? Would it work i mean i only need maybe 1/4 inch of room .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: cant fit window fan ?!*

Hello joesaje and welcome,

The side opening in the case (directly above the CPU) is meant to allow cool air to reach the CPU. The case originally had a duct mounted to the side, right?

In the case of a tower style cooler, there is no need for that opening or a fan there. Your best bet is to just leave it be with no fan.

Disregard what I previously posted. I spoke before I realized which case you were talking about. 

Could you provide a photo of the case with the board and heatsink mounted in the case and one with the side panel fitted (w/o the fan)?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: cant fit window fan ?!*

Side fans can do more harm than good by disrupting the desired front to rear airflow and
that case has way more than enough fans as is. One 120mm in front & rear is usually more than sufficient.


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: cant fit window fan ?!*

I think im gonna leave it alone .. Youre right tyree ..i jusy sit by the rig and i get cold. I just wanted to put the mount to use and the fan has a green light too i have red and blue lights the green looks nice in it. What i did do was just stood the fan on the psu rigjt in front of the video cards ....its not mounted to anything but also if it falls it wont have anyplace to go so it wont damage anything . I just wanred to see how it looked ...lol but i am gonna take it out in a few minutes


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: cant fit window fan ?!*

I would still like to see your configuration. I know the CoolerMaster V8 and the case you are using... The fan opening is directly over the expansion cards, there should be no interference with the CPU cooler...


----------



## joesaje (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: cant fit window fan ?!*

Im uploading a bunch of pics to facebook friend me my name is joe amuso from brooklyn ny


----------

